# Critique this buck kid



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Last weekend we had to take our Boer buckling to the sale barn because it turned out he had CL. So I started looking for a new buck. On of my friends has this guy for sale and she is making me an amazing deal on him. So let me know what you think. He was born in October. But he got his head stuck under a gate and messed up his horn that's why it looks funny.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang it  I'm sorry about your buck  I suck at this but I am in love with his front end. He looks so stocky! I like him myself. Again, I suck at this lol but the only thing I don't like is it just looks like his back is higher then his front but could be the pictures too. Either way I think he is going to be a very big guy


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

From what I can see from the pictures, he's very stocky with good bone and muscling.
Looks to have good depth and length. Solid boy, nice thick neck. Good width.

Very nice, even if the pictures aren't the best for critiquing


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's cool. The width down his top is impressive. I love the bone he's got too. His topline isn't great but as an unclipped, loose goat I think he looks great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, I like him as well. 

He is 99% boer, were you wanting a percentage boer buck?

He is a youngster and may just be growing as to why he is so jacked up in the rear.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Pam,
I don't register my goats so it doesn't matter to me that he us 99%.








Thank you everyone I agree he is still growing so he should level out. My sister and I decided to go ahead and buy him he was to good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

I like him. he can be a good dad w/ a funny horn. 
I'm new and don't know anything, but, he seems good. the last pics much better than the first. 

I'd like to know more about having a non-regestered herd, just for meat? and...? thanks! 

kat


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My goal is to raise show wethers and since you don't register wethers I don't see the point in registering my herd. Plus when I have tried to deal with ABGA they are so rude that I don't want to deal with them. If there was better customer service I probably would register all my goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Makes sense. 

He is nice, he must of snagged his horn when he was younger and soft horned, to have a horn like that. It doesn't make him less of a goat. :thumb: He should make nice think kids, good choice.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

He looks great!! Nice colour too!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you all I am happy with him


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He is handsome! I agree about his rump, but he is growing, and that may not affect his market kids. Looks like he'd add nice weight to them and that is really what matters 

I'm really sorry about your other buck, what a shame. 
Unfortunately, it happens. But you rebounded well with this guy. 

What's his name?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it was almost a blessing he got a lump and we got this new buck. His name is T&J's precious boers Hersey kiss. So his barn name is Hersey.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Cute name for him! I can't wait to see some babies from him next year!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know I can't wait either


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I told my husband I'd like to get a buck that can throw color for next year. I really wish we could just invest in a nice buck that we could somehow keep for a couple of years. That away we can buy a nice, thick and level buck, and not have to worry about turning around and selling him in the late fall. We've actually been looking for a bigger place, but land is just too expensive around here.

I hope you get some colored kids from Hersey. Last year was so much fun having reds and a paint. We only had 1 red this year. I did notice one has some black coming into the red on his head, another has black on the end of her tail, and a couple have a red spot on their leg or foot. That's about it lol.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It should be fun next kidding season. He is the only one that survived out of quints. He comes from 2 traditional parents so we will see what happens.


----------

